# nForce4 and Alsa

## electrofreak

Ok, I searched for this, but it seems everyone else is having a different problem from me. My problem is that the dev devices don't exist. Running /etc/init.d/alsasound works fine. alsamixer works. But I can't play any sounds because there are no /dev devices. I'm using udev, if that make any difference. I am running x86-64 Gentoo. I'm on an abit AN8 nForce4 board, with CK804... aka. intel_8x0

lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                57152  0 

snd_seq_device         10384  1 snd_seq

sata_nv                10756  0 

libata                 50184  1 sata_nv

snd_intel8x0           36072  0 

snd_ac97_codec        107608  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2816  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                96716  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25544  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    58800  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         12176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

i2c_nforce2             8064  0 

nvidia               4385544  12 
```

/etc/conf.d/alsasound:

```
# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops? 

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

/etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

emerge -pv alsa-headers alsa-utils alsa-driver alsa-lib:

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.10  +nls 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10  -doc -oss 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10  -doc -jack 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Any ideas? Thanks.

----------

## FloppyMaster0

Are you looking for /dev/dsp?  If so, you need to load the snd-pcm-oss module.  Otherwise, you should look for /dev/snd/pcm*.

----------

## electrofreak

ok, /dev/snd/pcm* exists, I didn't notice it there... but I can't seem to get it to produce sound or anything.

Also....

```
todd@todd-gentoo64 ~ $ modprobe snd-pcm-oss

-bash: modprobe: command not found

```

edit: Just opened gaim, and I hear sound with that. Ok, I guess sound is done differently now-a-days???

----------

## FloppyMaster0

Well, modprobe didn't work because you tried to run it as a normal (non-root) user.

Yes, ALSA is set up differently from the old OSS system.  snd-pcm-oss is a compatibility module for applications that don't use the ALSA library.

----------

## electrofreak

 *FloppyMaster0 wrote:*   

> Well, modprobe didn't work because you tried to run it as a normal (non-root) user.
> 
> Yes, ALSA is set up differently from the old OSS system.  snd-pcm-oss is a compatibility module for applications that don't use the ALSA library.

 

Ah.... lol. Unfortunately, it still doesn't work and I did emerge alsa-oss.

I suppose if sound works, It doesn't matter. Though, I think i need it for things like firefox or flash (I guess?).

----------

## olger901

This is the best way I found to get sound working, if it keeps causing problems, can't guarantee you it will work for you though.

1a. Compile the drivers in the kernel statically, and also enable all OSS emulation options.

1b. To avoid confusion I would also suggest setting -oss in your USE flags, but thats just a suggestion

2. Unmerge the alsa driver, remove the alsa kernel modules (in case you compiled them as module before) and reboot with the new kernel.

3. If this doesn't work, re-emerge alsa-lib and alsa-utils

4. Reload alasound after this, run alsamixer and unmute the needed channels, and see if sound works now.

Hope this helps you.

----------

## emorphix

I'm having a similar problem.

I cannot use XMMS using OSS while ALSA is running.

If I use amaroK with the xine engine using alsa, and play xmms with alsa and mplayer with alsa it works fine.

Here is what my lspci | grep audio states:

```
00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
```

All my sound is compiled into the kernel I have oss emulation for alsa obviously since OSS works fine.

I'm going to try using the alsa-drivers without the kernel drivers to see if that gives me the same results.

I'm not sure if using dmix would help?

I found this:

 *Quote:*   

> As of alsa-lib-1.0.9 most people need not bother with the instructions on this page anymore; alsa now activates dmix automatically. These instructions are now only of interest if the defaults used by alsa don't work for you for some reason.

 

Found from here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

My alsa-lib version:

```
[ Searching for package 'alsa-lib' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10 (0)
```

So does this mean you cannot use ALSA and OSS at the same time, due to dmix already being supported as of alsa-lib-1.0.9?

If someone can help I would love to get this all working properly, for some reason firefox flash does not even have sound if alsa is not using the sound card.

Perhaps someone can help me out there?

Thanks for the help!

**EDIT**

I'm giong to try removing ALSA support from the kernel and emerging alsa-driver instead, i'll post back if there is any change.

----------

## asian_bistro

Please tell me if you get this working. I'm having the same problem trying to get World of warcraft to work along with ventrilo at the same time. I either have one or the other. And I'm using the same chipset from the Fatal1ty board, which is:

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

Thanks!

----------

## emorphix

Hi,

From what I did try nothing seems to work to get OSS and ALSA to work at the *same* time.   Seems that media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10 has support for dmix that does the alsa mixing for you automatically.

Seems that we need dmix for oss and alsa perhaps?

I'm really not sure what to do at this point.  Even If I have lets say XMMS use OSS and have amaroK use OSS, I can only have one player playing at the same time.

So perhaps it's just as simple as OSS needing some sort of dmix?

Also regarding Firefox & Flash, even if ALSA is *not* being used and I try to load a flash movie it plays the move fine, but there is no sound that goes with the flash movie.

I appreciate any help that someone may have to offer regarding this issue.

Thank you!

----------

## cokey

I have the same nVidia nForce4 chipset plus intel (AC'97) sound drivers and i cant get *any* sound, i might try enabling OSS Emulation.

Also i just tried emerging alsa_driver from portage and it told me: 

```
 *   Some of the drivers you selected require PNP in your kernel (interwave interwave-stb).  Either enable PNP in your kernel or trim which drivers get compiled using ALSA_CARDS in /etc/make.conf.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.
```

----------

## fserafin

i have a gigabyte k8nf-9 amd64 

```

uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 #14 SMP Tue Dec 13 15:11:25 CST 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

chipset for sound 

```

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

```

and it works here using kernel drivers 2.6.14-r4 prefect under gnome

```

cat .asound

pcm.nforce-hw

{

        type hw

        card 0

}

pcm.!default

{

        type plug

        slave.pcm "nforce"

}

pcm.nforce

{

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1234

        slave

        {

                pcm "hw:0,0"

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024

                buffer_size 4096

                rate 44100

        }

}

ctl.nforce-hw

{

        type hw

        card 0

}

```

i can play somting in xmms and mplayer at the same time

----------

## cokey

```
steinbeck george # uname -a

Linux steinbeck 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #5 PREEMPT Wed Dec 14 23:08:04 GMT 2005 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
steinbeck george # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           32104  4

snd_ac97_codec        103000  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                87820  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22536  1 snd_pcm

snd                    49904  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9360  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia               4848848  12
```

It all should be working. In /etc/modules.d/alsa i have 

```
##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-emu10k1

```

and 

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

but still no sound. ls /proc/asound brings up 

```
steinbeck george # ls /proc/asound/

CK804  card0  cards  devices  modules  pcm  seq  timers  version

```

and when i play anything i get the equaliser going up and down but STILL NO SOUND!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fserafin

this is what i have but i didn't use emerge for the driver i put them in the kernel

did you set you use= flag for your sound card ?

```

 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lirc_i2c               12100  0

lirc_dev               16168  1 lirc_i2c

radeonfb               88128  0

cfbcopyarea             6080  1 radeonfb

cfbimgblt               4864  1 radeonfb

cfbfillrect             6400  1 radeonfb

softcursor              4032  1 radeonfb

fb                     47792  2 radeonfb,softcursor

tda9887                16080  0

wm8775                  8412  0

cx25840                49564  0

tuner                  26208  0

tveeprom               16876  0

ivtv                  208084  0

i2c_algo_bit           10504  2 radeonfb,ivtv

videodev               11392  1 ivtv

i2c_nforce2             8896  0

i2c_core               21632  9 lirc_i2c,radeonfb,tda9887,wm8775,cx25840,tuner,tveeprom,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_nforce2

snd_pcm_oss            52320  0

snd_mixer_oss          18112  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34496  0

snd_seq_midi_event      9152  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                56512  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9808  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           34912  1

snd_ac97_codec        105432  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            4480  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                89800  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24008  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    53064  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11792  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

fglrx                 486588  7

```

```

cat /etc/conf.d/alsasound

# ENABLE_OSS_EMUL:

# Do you want to enable in-kernel oss emulation?

# no - Do not load oss emul drivers

# yes - Load oss emul drivers if they're found

ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

# RESTORE_ON_START:

# Do you want to restore your mixer settings?  If not, your cards will be

# muted.

# no - Do not restore state

# yes - Restore state

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

# SAVE_ON_STOP:

# Do you want to save changes made to your mixer volumes when alsasound

# stops?

# no - Do not save state

# yes - Save state

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

```

```

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## cokey

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> did you set you use= flag for your sound card ?

 what do you mean? i have USE="alsa"

----------

## fserafin

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" this is one example you would need to put the right card type there

and yes you need use="alsa"

other wise your apps and progs won't be compiled with alsa support

----------

## cokey

i have both, i also have my audigy card in. What else am i missing? I've helped hundreds of people with their sound and now i cant fix my own!

----------

## fserafin

r u trying to use both kernel drivers and portage or just one ... 

i belive you can only have one or the other or they don't work

that's all i have

----------

## cokey

you can only have one at a time. I am trying out the portage drivers because the kernel ones weren't working (neither are these)

----------

## fserafin

that's wierd

have you tried winblowz if you have room on a partition

maybe somthing wrong with your chipset??

do you have a sound card you can put in to see if it work???

----------

## cokey

Neither onboard nor audigy work

----------

## fserafin

really that wierd any other pci cards that you can try

did you manually del your modules /lib/modules/kernel...... before you rebuild your kernel

and module-update

maybe even etc-update

and env-update && source /etc/profile

----------

## Dunkelschorsch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and when i play anything i get the equaliser going up and down but STILL NO SOUND!!!
> 
> 

 

I had the same problem on my audigy2, but that was solved rather quickly. Use a mixer software of your choice and check the volume of the "Center" and "LFE" sliders. Oddly, those control the volume of the left and right speakers, at least in my setup.

----------

## fserafin

you have used alsamixer right ?

----------

## cokey

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> you have used alsamixer right ?

 yes, i'm not a moron. 

I decided to un-compile al the alsa parts and add them in as modules so i can get a detailed lsmod so here it is: 

```
george@steinbeck ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            7488  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       7232  0

snd_emux_synth         34432  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6784  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      7232  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       7808  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                54720  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_emu10k1           115588  2 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            22144  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          7952  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_util_mem            3968  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               8608  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_intel8x0           32104  1

snd_ac97_codec        103000  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                87820  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22536  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd                    49904  15 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep,snd_intel8x0,

snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9360  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia               4848848  12

```

----------

## fserafin

not saying your an idot just was asking sometimes somthing simple is missed 

for intance i couldn't figure out why i couldn't get lirc to work with my mce pvr 150 remote and ir blaster it was a simple as changing this

```

cat /etc/conf.d/lircd

# Options to pass to the lircd process

#LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0"

```

have you tried the nvida drivers http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0310.html

----------

## cokey

i cant see anything wrong, i've modprobed everything under the sun and i'm pissed off to say the least. I need to sort out some stuff and it looks like gentoo is going to get wiped off if i cant fix it

----------

## opqdan

 *fserafin wrote:*   

> not saying your an idot just was asking sometimes somthing simple is missed 
> 
> for intance i couldn't figure out why i couldn't get lirc to work with my mce pvr 150 remote and ir blaster it was a simple as changing this
> 
> ```
> ...

 This is off-topic, so I'm going to make a new one and you can answer there, but did you get the blaster to work?  If so how did you do it?  I assume it would be another lirc device /dev/lirc/0 and /dev/lirc/1 or something like that.

----------

## Sh4doW

try udevstart ... that did the job for me after about 10+ hours of f*** with alsa-drivers / kernel / ...

----------

## cokey

heh, you know what it was?

I forgot to run alsaconf

----------

## electrofreak

Ok, so how do I get OSS emulation? I emerged alsa-oss, but that doesn't seem to create modules for modprobe or anything.

Here is my current lsmod:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                57152  0 

snd_seq_device         10384  1 snd_seq

sata_nv                10756  0 

libata                 50184  1 sata_nv

snd_intel8x0           36072  0 

snd_ac97_codec        107608  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2816  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                96716  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25544  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    58800  6 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         12176  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

i2c_nforce2             8064  0 

nvidia               4853904  12 

```

et still complains about no /dev/dsp:

```
------- sound initialization -------

/dev/dsp: No such file or directory

Could not open /dev/dsp

------------------------------------
```

Most likely because.... there is no /dev/dsp. So, I'm kinda lost on how to get this OSS emulation working so I can play games that use /dev/dsp for their sound.

----------

## cokey

oss emulation is turned on in the kernel under "device drivers--->sound--->Advanced linux sound architecture"

----------

## electrofreak

I'm not using alsa built into the kernel. I'm using the packages for alsa.

----------

## electrofreak

bump.

Should I be using what's in the kernel sources (as modules)?

----------

## sleipner

 *electrofreak wrote:*   

> Ok, so how do I get OSS emulation?

 

emerge alsa-driver with oss use flag enabled.

 *electrofreak wrote:*   

> Should I be using what's in the kernel sources (as modules)?

 

i dont really think so.. at least for me packages work lot better (on nforce2 though).

----------

## thagame

anyone figure this out. i have that card. i ran alsaconfig it listed my card. i picked it, it said it will autoset my volume but i ran alsamixer anyways and unmuted and adjusted my volumes. ran xmms and i see the visualisations bouncin around but no audio.

----------

## cokey

are the speakers plugged into the green hole?

----------

## emorphix

I'm having the same problem, however I believe it's due to no dmix.

Here is what I have installed:

```
#equery l alsa

[ Searching for package 'alsa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.10-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.10 (0.9)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsamixergui-0.9.0.1.2-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsaplayer-0.99.76-r2 (0)

#cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE=" xine oss 3dnow 3dnowext aac acpi aim bash-completion cdda cddb divx4linux docs

     dts dvd dvdr dvdread ffmpeg freetype gimpprint gnutls

     kdeenablefinal live mmx mmx2 mmxext nsplugin network

     nvidia flac real sse sse2 stream svg usb vcd win32codecs xvid -mozilla -arts -eds -berkdb -ipv6

     -gnome -gstreamer"

```

I have just ran emerge --newuse world -uDpv

I do have sound when using ALSA and I do have sound when using OSS, problem is I cannot have sound while using OSS and trying to use ALSA while the sound card is using OSS, and vise versa.

I do believe this is due to DMIX?

I have looked at the wiki page @ http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix

However I was not able to get my DMIX working with any of the examples.

Has anyone gotten DMIX working with the NFORCE4 onboard sound ?

Here is my lsmod output

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            52512  0

snd_mixer_oss          19456  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            37504  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7296  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54672  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9228  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           34460  2

snd_ac97_codec         96160  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                92424  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25860  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    59492  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia               4090256  12

it87                   21664  0

hwmon_vid               2688  1 it87

eeprom                  7184  0

ds1621                  9104  0

i2c_isa                 4992  1 it87

i2c_nforce2             7040  0

```

Thanks!

----------

## cokey

the only way of solving it is to run alsaconf continually

----------

## emorphix

 *cokehabit wrote:*   

> the only way of solving it is to run alsaconf continually

 

I'm not sure what you mean by continually?  I though alsaconf was to setup your sound card, how can I run that continually, and how would it solve the problem?

Thanks.

----------

## cokey

well even though i have set up alsasound loads of times and added it to the run time, every time i switch off or log out i lose sound and i have to run alsaconf again to get audio

----------

## emorphix

My issue is that I cannot use ALSA & OSS at once with my Nforce4 onboard sound.  I still have sound If I use alsa without Firefox playing a flash movie.  And while alsa is running I can view a flash movie without sound.

----------

## fserafin

you need to create an .asoundrc file to handle this. This is what i use for mine put this file in your user dir.

now that you've done this you have to change the device for alsa in the programs to nforce for my example 

```

lspci | grep audio

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

```

example

/home/user/.asoundrc

```

$ cat .asoundrc

pcm.nforce-hw

{

        type hw

        card 0

}

pcm.!default

{

        type plug

        slave.pcm "nforce"

}

pcm.nforce

{

        type dmix

        ipc_key 1234

        slave

        {

                pcm "hw:0,0"

                period_time 0

                period_size 1024

                buffer_size 4096

                rate 44100

        }

}

ctl.nforce-hw

{

        type hw

        card 0

}

```

----------

## thagame

i had a  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2) as well and tried everything to get sound. i went to alsamixer and at the end theres an option called   Item: Dupicate Front. i unmuted it and everything worked. dont know if it helps but it worked for me.

----------

## fserafin

the duplicate front is to put output from your front speaker to the rear for stereo audio like mp3 etc that don't have

5.1 or 7.1 sound i'll put up some sample sounds for you guys/girls here they are 5.1 sound . awsome for testing 

your sound / setup

ftp://fubar.ca/Surround-SDL-testfiles.tgz

----------

## electrofreak

The Chan-id one isn't right. I have a 5.1 setup

----------

